# Hagen Ladder or Ceramic on DIY C02



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Right now I have a ceramic C02 diffuser, my buddy just gave me a Hagen lader. Would you say the ladder is better?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I cannot get DIY CO2 to build up enough pressure to diffuse through a ceramic diffuser.
IMO the ladder does work; but not efficiently. I diffuse the DIY CO2 through the filter and let the impeller chop it up.
My drop checker stays in the green for about 10 days.
Charles


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 for cbwmn's comments! The ladder will be easier to use than a diffuser with DIY. I like Aquaclear filters with the horizontal media sponges for feeding the CO2 into the input...this worked well for me for a couple of years.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

i use a ceramic with my diy and to help with the pressure i put silicone were the tube went into the bottle for an air tight seal


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the input. I'm using a ceramic diffuser I got from Hong Kong and its more like an airstone than most ceramic/glass C02 diffusers you see here. It was recommended for DIY systems. I'm not having problems with my diffuser, though it has gotten dirty and needs cleaned up as now it is not dispersing as much. However before it needed a cleaning it dispersed plenty of very tiny bubbles. Which is the reason I was curious on the ladder as it wouldn't need cleaned. However I've been running the diffuser for like 6-8 months and it just came to this point so not to bad. I need to get a drop checker.

How exactly are you guys plumbing the tubing into the filter, I don't want to modify or put a hole in my filter intake? Pics would be awesome.

Lucky - I find that if you drill the hole a decent bit smaller than the tubing where its a PITA to pull through the cap, where you need pliers to pull through that it is virtually air tight and silicone doesn't really bond to well with tubing and bottle caps. Just my opinion on that.


----------

